# Patch Level for 7.1



## rob34 (May 3, 2009)

I recently ran 'freebsd-update fetch' to check for any updates to Release 7.1 for i386.  It said that nothing was needed to get me to 7.1-RELEASE-p5.  But, when I run 'uname -a' it says that I'm at FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p4.  Does anyone know why uname isn't reporting p5?

Here is the output from freebsd-update and uname:


```
# freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 7.1-RELEASE from update3.FreeBSD.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 7.1-RELEASE-p5.


# uname -a
FreeBSD compaq.home 7.1-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p4 #0: Sun Mar 22 12:35:36 UTC 2009     root@i386-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------



## vivek (May 3, 2009)

7.1_P5 update only need to patch libraries under amd64 platform. Under i386 it will only update openssl. From

```
On amd64 systems where the i386
compatibility libraries are used, the operating system should instead
be recompiled as described in
<URL:http://www.FreeBSD.org/handbook/makeworld.html>
```

See http://security.freebsd.org/advisories/FreeBSD-SA-09:08.openssl.asc


----------



## phoenix (May 4, 2009)

Patch level is only updated when the *kernel* is updated (uname queries the currently running kernel).  If the kernel doesn't get updated, then the patch level never changes, even if other apps, libs, or whatnot get updated.


----------



## wuqingping (May 5, 2009)

Just install the downloaded patches via command "*freebsd-update install*". After you restarted the server, you will see the desired information.

Here is my customized-kernel FreeBSD 7.1 in 32 bit mode.

wqpbsd# uname -a
FreeBSD wqpbsd.test.com *7.1-RELEASE-p5 FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE-p5 *#0: Mon May  4 20:51:51 CST 2009     root@wqpbsd.test.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/PFALTQ  i386
wqpbsd#


----------



## tangram (May 5, 2009)

Did you read the Release Announcement?

Copy and paste from the announcement:



> The freebsd-update(8) utility supports binary upgrades of i386 and amd64 systems running earlier FreeBSD releases. Systems running 7.0-RELEASE, 7.1-RELEASE, 7.2-BETA, 7.2-RC1, or 7.2-RC2 can upgrade as follows:
> 
> # freebsd-update upgrade -r 7.2-RELEASE
> 
> ...


----------



## tangram (May 5, 2009)

wuqingping said:
			
		

> Just install the downloaded patches via command "*freebsd-update install*". After you restarted the server, you will see the desired information.
> 
> Here is my customized-kernel FreeBSD 7.1 in 32 bit mode.
> 
> ...



With a custom kernel you can't use freebsd-update. The freebsd-update tool is used to fetch, install, and rollback binary updates to the FreeBSD base system.

For custom kernels you need to use csup instead.

Anyways have a look at Chapter 24 Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD


----------

